# Average measurement for 12 week old?



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

My friend would like to crochet me a jumper for Loki ahead of his arrival, just wondering what the sort of average measurement is for a 12 week old? Mostly because she has never done anything for a dog before and has no idea about the ratio's. i know all pups are different but she 'll allow for an extra couple of inches beyond the measurements I give her so it will fit him longer.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

When Gemma was 12 weeks, I believe her measurements were around a 6 inch neck, 9 inch chest, and I think around 9 inch length. Back then she weighed just around 1.5lb. Full grown she is now 7 inch neck, 11.5 inch chest, and I'm not completely sure about the length since she won't let me measure, but I think around 11 inches, and she weighs a little under 3.5lbs. Do you have any idea how much Loki weighs already? That could give you an idea of the size he is charting to be, though they don't always follow the charts.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the measurements. No idea what he weighs atm, he is rather chubby. I was sent this photo of him this morning, he's a fluff ball so looks chubbier than he is.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He is so darn cute!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

He's gorgeous! A little powder puff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

At 14 weeks when Toby came home his neck was 7", girth (chest) 10.5", and I'm not sure about the length. 

Now he is just under 5.5 lbs, 8" neck, just over 12" girth, and 10" length. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Whatever measurements your friend uses, it's not likely that what she makes will continue to fit your dog thru to maturity. I don't mean to be negative, it's that the their little bodies change SO much as they grow, in all regards. Some puppies are very roly-poly in the early weeks, and grow to be slim, long and tall as one example. Jazz did.


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the measurements, i'll pass them on.
It's not intended to last him, more of a trial run for a bigger one when he's fully grown.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want just a temporary fit, I'd go with 5/6" neck, 9/10" chest, 6/7" length. But as pups they grow fast.


----------

